# Ski Sundown (Night) - 2/12/2006



## Greg (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like Ski Sundown, for the third time this season, is going to have another decent powder day. Anyone up for a little night skiing session tomorrow? I plan to head over for around 6-6:30pm...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 11, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Looks like Ski Sundown, for the third time this season, is going to have another decent powder day. Anyone up for a little night skiing session tomorrow? I plan to head over for around 6-6:30pm...



Decent... I don't think your using the right word :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure if I'll be able to make it, probably not.  I'll let you know if if I end up heading over....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you had a chance to try out the new skis yet, Greg?


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Have you had a chance to try out the new skis yet, Greg?


Yup. *Last Sunday*. You in tomorrow?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not with this shoulder injury.  I'm hoping for president's week, although the surgeon said that this season is over.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 12, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Not with this shoulder injury.  I'm hoping for president's week, although the surgeon said that this season is over.


ouch!  sorry to hear, man.  i have strictly followed docs orders on when i should attempt skiing again or anything else for that matter.  my philosophy is it isn't worth risking further or a long term injury.  here is hoping for a better second opinion next month perhaps?

nice report greg.  i missed your previous post about ths skis, glad to hear they are everything that the EXP's were and more!  sounds like they improved some aspects of the ski that concerned me with their previous models.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right. I forgot about the shoulder... Bummer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the better.  We got shellacked with snow and it's still coming down.  I'd be pissed if I were to go skiing with you and couldn't because I cant get down the block.


----------



## Catul (Feb 12, 2006)

I've cleared my driveway, got my skis loaded up in the minivan (need the AWD, my car is RWD with snow tires), have my base layer on and am waiting for them to frikkin' plow my street so I can get outta here!  There's a good foot, probably around 14" by now out there and the van just doesn't have the clearance to make it out 

I plan to ski for several hours at least, but I think I'll be gone before you get there Greg.  In any case, keep an eye out for me - light yellow/brownish jacket, silver Giro helmet.  This powder's awesome, bet it's all chopped up at Sundown though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> This powder's awesome, bet it's all chopped up at Sundown though.


Nothing wrong with crud - one of my favorites surfaces!


----------



## Catul (Feb 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Catul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you got those nice AC3's and are a good skier!  I'm just an intermediate on Volkl 4 Stars 

This snow's so light and fluffy that it should be a breeze to just blast through it to the firmer base underneath.  Besides, Sundown probably got "only" 6-10"


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> Besides, Sundown probably got "only" 6-10"


 I think they'll do better than that. I've got 14"+ so I have to imagine they have close to a foot.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2006)

Last band of snow is about to come through the Sundown area:







Hopefully, this will put down another coupla inches!
:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2006)

Greg, looks like I'l be able to make it after all.  I'll be there between 7:00 and 7:30.  I'll give you a call when I'm on my way...


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg, looks like I'l be able to make it after all.  I'll be there between 7:00 and 7:30.  I'll give you a call when I'm on my way...


Nice! I'm going to head out within an hour or 90 minutes to go play in the powdah!


----------

